# Rear facing dropouts???



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Mar 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that a frame with a rear facing dropout was pre-war. Some guy in passing told me that they made them that way post-war as well.

Can someone set me strait?!?!?

Thanks all!


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 27, 2011)

He told you the facts...several companies continued to use rear facing dropouts after the war. I believe Schwinn was the first to convert but I am sure someone will add more info..


----------



## Gordon (Mar 27, 2011)

My 1953 Hawthorne has rear facing drop outs and skip tooth chain as well.


----------



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! Would anyone know when COLUMBIA stopped using the rear facing dropout???


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2011)

1 Speed & No Brakes said:


> Thanks guys! Would anyone know when COLUMBIA stopped using the rear facing dropout???




You could ask on Mr. Columbia's site. I know they introduced the welded on kickstand around the same time. I'd guess around 1950, I don't think it was an across the board change. Maybe on the deluxe bikes first. Schwinn was really the only one to go all forward in 46. Cleveland Welding and Murray had the old style (and skip tooth drive) through 1954.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 28, 2011)

*Rear Fork*

The term "Drop-Out" was first used here by Schwinn in the late 30's  to describe their new style rear forks on some of their lightweights. European makers were already using them and coined the term.The rear facing rear forks are not known as drop-outs. See link.......
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946_04.html

Pat


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 28, 2011)

Seriously? I will always call em drop outs regardless of the arcane history...


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 29, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> Seriously? I will always call em drop outs regardless of the arcane history...




I tried to answer this guys question by distinguishing between the two styles,with respect to pre and post WW-II. BTW,Loosen the axle nuts on a bike with rear facing rear forks and let us know how well the wheel "drops out" OK?

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 29, 2011)

Huffman and Columbia used the old style forks into the 50's. I should have mentioned that above.

Pat


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 29, 2011)

Terms don't always follow action, form and true function, especially in the English/American language.  Explain to me why we "get on" an airplane and "get in" a car...I would prefer to actually get in the airplane...I would say the generalized term "drop out" is pretty well accepted for all bike axle mounting points, but I think we all can appreciate the technically proper and correct identifications for future reference.


----------



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! As a newbie, I welcome all & any information!


----------

